# My first Betta's!



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi! Today I went fish shopping, and I was eager to get a pair of bettas. With $80 in hand, and many different shops to choose from, It was like heaven. At the first shop, I found just what I was looking for! 

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/9203/1410779.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/i/1410784.jpg/
My unnamed male VT. He is a lovely blue with a black head. Two of his fins are maroon. In the sun, He shines an amazing turquoise green color.
I fell in love with him as soon as I saw him. He was the most feisty of the large choice of bettas, and by far the most nice looking. 

http://img694.imageshack.us/i/1410789.jpg/
My beautiful unnamed female. When I first got her, she was white/silver in color, with 2 very dark breeding stripes on her side. I think all the stress of moving played a part in her dramatic color change. I hope she's fine..
She has fins and a tail that are red near the body, then change to blue. Very nice.
She has a very aggressive nature.

I have their tanks next to eachother, and so far they seem to like eachother. 
They are constantly flaring, especially the female.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omgggg i love your female! 

shes got such a perfect combtail. and the color! SO UNIQUE! i would love to steal her from you


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol, thanks! 
It's odd how she changed from silver/white with pale blue fins/tail into what she looks like now. I still love her though, She's so aggressive! She's almost constantly flaring. I love her tail too, It reminds me of a shell..


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice fish. Congrats.

Your boy looks just like my first boy. I love when he swims under the tank light and the whole spectrum of colors shows up.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooh love them both!!!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

NICE!!! welcome to the forum!


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks~
Good news, today my male started on a bubble nest! I'll get some pics soon. It's only small, but I'm really happy! I'm going to start conditioning them later today.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

If she's flaring all the time, I would check underneath to be sure she's not a plakat male, just to be sure  If you see a small white spot, it's an egg spot, and it's most likely a girl.


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Definitely a girl. At the pet shop the females where all together in a sorority, and she has the white spot. I guess shes just very aggressive.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

haha, well, it's been known to happen  You've got a couple of beautiful babies there, and good luck with them! Just try to resist the betta bug. (;


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It can't be resisted! lol


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol, thanks.
I think the Betta bug already bit me... 
Oh noez! Is there any known cure?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope, no cure! lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

For me, the only cure was to focus on snakes, my other love. lol. Other than this... I do not think so XD Good luck!!


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Uh-oh... I guess I'm stuck with this darn bug.
Ever since I got my bettas, I've been bugging mum to drive me to the pet shop, just so I can LOOK at the pretty fishes.

Must... Resist.. Urge.. to buy... Betta...
*Twitch*


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh no! It has spread! My brother and Mum now have the dreaded... BETTA FEVER.

Also, I was holding a mirror up to the females tank to see her gills flare (They look stunning! Her gills are striped black, red and white!). 
It was then I saw her scales shine in the mirror... On closer inspection, She now has breeding stripes! (Vertical white stripes, about 4). They become more and more bright every few minutes... It might just be the light, but wow!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, i was begging during dinner for someone to take me to petsmart beacuse i saw a really pretty girl there! Black friday and all, I hope she's there! Yes, I am now addicted too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 11 now. I don't need any more! lol


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I am just one of those people that will go waay overboard and then everything will crash... still hoping this works out!


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

UPDATE TIME
Well, yesterday I got some frozen bloodworms. They defrosted while mum and her friend went shopping, but I put them in the freezer right when we got home. 
Should the bloodworms still be fine to eat?
How do I feed the worms to them? How much? Everyday?
Sorry, but I'm totally new to this. This is my first ever attempt at breeding bettas, and I don't want to do anything wrong...
I'll try to get some more pictures up sometime.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG Youre little girl is freaking adorable! I want her :twisted:


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cute fish! how big is the tank?


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol, thanks! I just love my little girl, she has so much personality!
They're in 0.5 gallon tanks right now (I think), but I'm going to move them to bigger tanks in the next few days.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Eljazo said:


> Lol, thanks! I just love my little girl, she has so much personality!
> They're in 0.5 gallon tanks right now (I think), but I'm going to move them to bigger tanks in the next few days.


cool! well good lck with them!!!!! They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Good news! I got some blood worms last week, and I've been conditioning them since Saturday.
Yesterday morning I woke up to a nice surprise..

It may not be a big nest, but I'm glad that he made it.
Female is as aggressive as ever. She even tries to attack me if I walk up to the tank. She'll flare and ram into the glass, like she wants to kill me... It's very humerus. 
She's like "Rawr ima gonna kill you! " and I just laugh cuz I could crush her no problem, or even easier, just take her out of the water.
Lol.
I'm going to get a few friends for them today, and maybe get that 5 gallon tank... It's only $14..


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the pictures!

Do you need our help naming them?


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks, that would be nice. I didn't want to name them when I first got them, because they're my first bettas and I would probably kill them off some way. I would really like to find some nice names, so if you have any suggestions, please share!


----------

